# [SOLVED] PSU whining when gaming



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

My PC is a relatively new build and the PSU while gaming makes a high pitched whine. I checked online and apparently it is a problem with the CorsairCX750M.
My specs are as follows if it helps:

Intel i5-4570 CPU 3.2Ghz
BitFenix Shinobi Window Black ATX Mid Tower
LG Internal 24x DVD-Writer (GH24NS95B)
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" SATA3 64MB
ASUS Z87-A Socket 1150 Intel Z87 Chipset
Corsair CX750M 750W PSU
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s SSD
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7050 3GB GDDR5
TP-LINK N450 TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps Wireless N Dual Band PCI Express Adapter
Windows 7 Home Premium
Sound activated UV Cold Cathode tube
4 BitFenix Spectre Pro Green LED 120mm
2 BitFenix Spectre Pro Green LED 140mm
Phobya LED Flex Light 144 Count SMD LED light strip (coming in the mail)

since all my specs are here if someone can analyze the build for me and give me some feedback i would appreciate it but I would like to know about the whining coming from the PSU. If i was to crossfire my GPU would I need a better PSU or is 750w enough?


Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Your PSU is not the best quality but not junk.
PSU's should not make any noise. I'm not certain what the "whining" is but I would assume it's straining to supply sufficient power. If so, it should be replaced and it does have a 3 yr. warranty.
If you want/need better graphics quality, one better GPU is almost always the best option. Using two GPU's costs more, requires/consumes more power, generates more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance increase in the few games/apps that can actually utilize two GPU's.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Sorry there is actually a typo in my post i will correct.
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB GDDR5

I have a 1 year manufacturers warranty but when I installed my case fans I voided the warranty with the store that built it for me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

The PSU has a 3 yr. warranty from Corsair.
The case didn't have suficent cooling from the retailer?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

If a psu whines it is either the capacitors or the fan bearings. Either way it means you need to get it replaced.

Corsair have since moved to lower quality manufacturers for their power supplies and are suffering lots of RMAs at the moment I recently had my corsair HX650 start to whine, I got it replaced and the replacement was even worse. Since I was under warranty from where I bought the psu from I asked them to give me a different make and asked for seasonic (which I usually go for anyway).

Seasonic used to make quite a lot of the PSUs for corsair but not anymore.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Out of curiosity, did the PSU whine start after installing the case fan(s)?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

It's probably coil whine. If so, it doesn't affect the utility of your PSU but it is annoying. You might call Corsair and ask if you can return the device for another but as coil whine doesn't affect functionality they might not give you an RMA. Also, if the coils used by the manufacturer all have the same resonant frequency and were installed the same way then replacement PSU will likely whine too.

Coil noise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Older users (especially military veterans, hunters and construction workers, like me) notice coil whine less as we have lost some of our high-frequency hearing.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

The whining started recently. Shortly after I installed the cold cathode tube. I contacted corsair but I dont think they will do anything. Every once in a while it boots to a screen that says "overclock failed please push F1 to enter setup". It is not overclocked and the cpu is not overclockable. Then it goes through a boot and reboot phase until I hold down the power button for a few seconds and shut it down. Other them that it works fine and the coil whine is just annoying.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Disconnect the cathode tube, and anything else that was added before the whine started, and see if that helps.
The PSU has a 3 yr. warranty from Corsair. I don't see why they wouldn't honor said warranty. If they do not, I would certainly want a good reason why. 
Are you certain no OC is applied. Boot to the Bios and set to "Default Settings:


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry it took me a while to get back. I have uninstalled the cathode tube and I ended up re installing windows using the upgrade option. I also capped my FPS at 60 in the WoW options and the whining is not as noticeable. The store that built my pc told me that for high end PSU's coil whine is normal and I should deal with it or contact Corsair. Last I checked the CX series was the low end of corsair PSU's. As for now it is pretty much 90% problem solved and thank you for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

I would still recommend seeking an RMA from Corsair and I would certainly avoid purchasing from, or seeking any advice, from that store. If anything, top quality PSU's will be less subjective to coil whine. Most all Corsair PSU's are now being supplied by lower quality manufacturer's.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

coil whine happens but it should not be loud. Corsair will replace the psu and if you choose fast delivery (where you let them keep your bank details) they will ship your new psu to you before you send them your damaged psu so you will not have much downtime.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey sorry it took me a while to get back to you. I decided to remove the PSU and check the fan. When I did I found a wire of some sort under it. Looks like it was holding together some parts in the case and when the PC was built he must have not seen it there and installed the PSU right over top of it. The wire was most likely hitting the fan and causing the noise I was hearing. I havent actually played and games yet to see if has made a difference. Sometimes the smallest thing can cause the biggest problems. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Opening a PSU is never recommended as there can be enough stored current to cause bodily harm.
I don't see an object making contact with the fan being the source of a "whining" noise but hopefully that was your problem and it is resolved.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

you should not open a psu without discharging it fully and that can take weeks. As Tyree said a power supply could seriously damage you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*



> I don't see an object making contact with the fan being the source of a "whining" noise


Probably not, but place that object in the path of fast moving air (like in front of the intake fan of a power supply as it comes under load and heats up) and listen to the odd noises it can make.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I never said I opened up the power supply. I simply unscrewed it and removed it to find the object in the photo with the ends bent upwards inside the fan grill. A fast moving fan with an electrical current and an exposed metal wire scratching it would make an odd noise.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

even doing that could be dangerous the fan blades can be near capacitors which will carry a charge for long time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Has removing the object eliminated the noise? If so, please mark this thread as Solved.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*



gcavan said:


> Probably not, but place that object in the path of fast moving air (like in front of the intake fan of a power supply as it comes under load and heats up) and listen to the odd noises it can make.


Very possible.
I don't use any Corsair PSU's so I don't know if there fans run at constant full RPM but, if they do, that could create a noise.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

The CX series has a thermally-controlled fan, which means it will spin slowly or not at all at idle and then speed up under load. Any noise caused by a fan obstruction should thus vary with load.



> Employing a thermally controlled fan makes the CX Series virtually silent at idle


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Hence the title of this thread. That, and post#1, implies the whine is not heard unless he is gaming, 



> the PSU while gaming makes a high pitched whine.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

Something hitting the fan, however, should be discernible as a "tick tick tick" noise under low-load conditions and exhibit as more of a buzz than a whine under medium load conditions. It's is interesting that the person who installed the PSU left a packet of informational materials zip-tied under it. One wonders if said packet was blocking ventilation ports and causing the PSU to overheat, thus making the fan spin faster at lower loads.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: PSU whining when gaming*

I have checked and the removal of the found object in the picture was the source of the noise. My PSU now does not make any buzzing\whining noise. If there is a next time I will check all connections and possible solutions before posting here. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad it was a simple fix and thanks for posting back.


----------

